# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Rochas vivas

## Mauro Moreira

eu mesmo fabrico as minhas rochas, eu uso 1 parte de cimento branco + 1 parte de conchas moida (aragonita sugar size) + 1 parte de concha picada(aragonita numero 2),moldo em jornal molhado a forma da rocha recubro com filme plastico,e vuo colocando a massa por cima deixando uma abertura para retirar o jornal, apos secar eu lavo em agua corrente por 2 dias ,e uso apos +- 2 meses a rocha ja no aquario ela esta totalmente colonizada.obs e mais ecologico que pegar rocha na natureza.  :Palmas:

----------


## Filipe Nogueira

Boas

podes colocar fotos?

----------


## Micael Alves

olá
com esse tipo de construção não haverá elementos maléficos á vida no aquario?
(estou-me a pernunciar mas ainda não percebo muito do assunto  he he he)
agora a serio se funcionar poupava-se bastante dado o custo da rocha!!!

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Já tinha ouvido falar desse tipo de rocha.
Consegues por fotos de todo o processo?

Atentamente,

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Tiago.

Tens aqui um link que poderá expliocar-te como fazer a tua propria RV.

http://garf.org/mpegs/aragocretearch.html

Abraço

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Mauro Moreira

Caros amigos eu não tenho como fotografar (não tenho camera digital ) vou tentar pegar com um amigo pra fotografar, mais não tem perigo para o aquario,sou aquariofilista a pelo menos 30 anos, em aquario marinho 20anos, todo meu aquario do tamque as rochas é DIY. sempre gostei de fabricar os meus equipamentos. podem fazer sem medo. Qualquer duvida meu email é "bluetangmauro@gmail.com"  :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo Grilo

Olá

Será que podem informar qual o cimento a usar para a construção da rocha

Obrigado

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Paulo

Ao que julgo saber, cimento branco.

----------


## Paulo Grilo

olá
mas pode ser esse cimento branco normal??

obrigado

----------


## Julio Macieira

Isso,  Cimento Portland (penso que é assim que chama)

----------


## Mauro Moreira

Caros amigos cimento branco e tipo gesso aqui no brasil e comum ,cimento portland serve mais tem que ser usado com gesso em po para não ficar escura, cimento branco aqui se usa para rejunte de pisos e azulejos. qualquer duvida e so perguntar. um abraço  :SbMain:

----------


## Antonio Fernandes

Chamo a atenção que em Portugal existe à venda material para encher as juntas com diversas cores pelo que poderá ter outros produtos misturados, quer paraa coloracao quer para regular o tempo de secagem da massa pelo que julgo ser preciso atenção.

De facto antes de existirem estes produtos, o trabalho das juntas era feito (e penso que ainda pode ser feito) com cimento branco.
Cumprimentos

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Caso a questão não seja tanto a nível de rocha como filtração mas mais a nível estético eis uma solução barata para fazer rocha de Tonga ( tonga branches )

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/sh...5&pagenumber=2

António Paes

----------


## Mauro Moreira

Não é so questão de estetica elas funcionam tambem quanto as naturais a função de filtrgem funciona perfeitamente,posso com toda a certeza garantir.esta funçao esta ligada a porosidade do material este material fica bem poroso

----------


## Carlos Machado

Boa noite, 

será que alguém me explica o que é filme plástico? (Desculpem a ignorância)
Obrigado

Carlos Machado

----------


## Micael Alves

boas carlos 
film plastico não passa de um rolo do tipo usado nas cozinhas para embrulhar certos alimentos (julgo eu)
até mais  :SbClinOeil:   :SbClinOeil:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Tenho um pequeno problema, estive a tentar fabricar esse tipo de rocha só que ela não me parece muito consistente!! Que será que fiz de errado?!!!
Utilizei area fino(2mm), areao grosso (4mm) e cimento branco (1 parte de cada). Quanto tempo de secagem?
O que acontece é que quando passo os dedos pela rocha com menos suavidade ela quebra-se!! 
Será que utilizei o cimento errado? Não será cimento cola (branco tambem)?
A minha preocupação é que se eu meter outra rocha em cima ela quebra-se!
Espero que me possam ajudar (ou indicar-me outro produto ou cimento para enrisgesser mais a rocha)!!

Atentamente,

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Tiago.

Quantas partes de areia estás a usar para uma parte de cimento branco?

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Atenção que estas misturas com cimento demoram pelo menos 28 dias a ganhar a sua consistência final.
E como esta é ainda mais líquida que o normal... o processo poderá demorar mais.

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Vitor; estou a utilizar uma parte de cada.

Ricardo; 28 dias?!!!!  :JmdEffraye:   :JmdEffraye:  

Isto é só uma experiencia e passo a relatar os custos:

5Kg Areao coral 2mm (Aquarium Sistems): 16.00
5Kg Areão coral 4mm (Aquarium Sistems): 16.00´
5Kg Cimento branco: 2.50

Atentamente,

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Ricardo; 28 dias?!!!!


Yep!!! Para "curar" ou "ganhar presa" são precisos 28 dias .. dependendo do grau de humidade no ar...
NUNCA se deve forçar a presa através de aquecimento .. pode alterar algumas ligações químicas e ser prejudicial para o aquário.

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Ricardo, o que quer dizer "presa"?
Será que esse tempo de espera (+-30 dias) resolve o presente problema? É que o cimento parece que se desfaz, mesmo com mais de 24 horas de secagem!! Ele parece seco, mas ao mesmo tempo seco demais, ele desfaz-se em pó!!!
Eu pego num bocado de cimento seco com o areão esfrego com os dedos e ele desfaz-se sem dificuldade em pó! 
Será normal?

Atentamente,

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Uma pequena duvida!!
Qual seria o mal para o aquário, se utitizasse cimento normal (aquele cinzento)?  :Admirado:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá.

Nenhum, o unico problema é a estectica, quer dizer a cor das Rochas, e na minha opinão julgo que o cimento normal poderá ser o mais indicado para este tipo de utilização, não esquecer que o tempo de secagem como o Ricardo mencionou ronda os 28 dias.

Abraço

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Mauro Moreira

Caros amigos filme plastico é esse usado em cozinha ,a rocha do Tiago esta sem consistencia ele dava esta usando muita agua na massa,a massa tem que ficar bem firme mais para o seco que para umido (logico ), o cimento comum este cinza  deve ser misturado com um pouco de gesso em po para clarear e acelerar a secagem ,  :SbOk:  as minhas rochas com +-7 dias estão secas prontas para ir para agua corrente pelo menos 3 dias entes de ir para o aquario.

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Realmente já me parace ter mais consistencia, já vai no 2º dia.
Vamos lá ver no que vai dar!!  :Coradoeolhos:  

Mauro; a mistura estava mesmo como tu dizes (mais seca que humida), mas quanto tempo tu costumas deixar secar? Achas que a rocha final aguentara o mesmo peso que uma rocha normal?

Atentamente,

----------


## Mauro Moreira

Tiago eu seco por +-7 dias elas aguentam bastante peso são bem resistentes, tenho rochas feitas a varios anos sem problema. Caso voce queira torna-las mais resistentes e so usar uma  tela plastica estas usadas em cobertura contra sol em estufas de plantas(sombrite)  entre a massa,isto e coloca um pouco de massa depois a tela e mais massa por cima.  :Vitoria:

----------


## AQMAS

Eu fiz rocha da seguinte maneira:
4 partes de areia de coral
1 parte de cimento branco portland

juntar agua e mexer ate obter uma pasta que dê para moldar com a mão e não caia. Depois num tabuleiro espalhem areia no fundo +/- 1 cm, por cima depositem a pasta com a forma que desejarem. Depois de moldada cubrir a rocha com areia seca e deixem secar. Para fazer os buracos não utilizo a tecnica do jornal, utilizo areia seca cubro com a pasta, depois de seco lavo a areia seca e fica o buraco.
A rocha depois de fabricada tem de ser curada.

----------


## AQMAS

Eu deixei 3 dias a secar e mais 5 dias dentro de agua para aumentar a cura

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

As minhas já vão em 7 dias de secagem (tenciono 20 dias), depois vão ser mais cinco dias dentro de agua doce trocada todos os dias e de seguida vão para um aqua de 60lt já montado com areia viva da Naturs Ocean para colonizar minimamente!! Ou seja, só daqui +- a 2/3 meses é que posso falar em resultados desta experiencia.
Mas uma coisa já posso dizer: a rocha ficou bem porosa e rija (mas só a partir do 2º dia)!!!
Vou tentar postar fotos dos meus novos 15Kg de rocha DIY!!

Atentamente,

----------


## Jose Oliveira

Viva, gente

80% da rocha que tenho presente no aqua foi feito segundo garf ou seja:
1 parte de cimento e 5 partes de "aragonite/ coral moido ( suponho eu)".
Isto foi ha um pouco mais de um ano uma das rochas é quase esxclusivamente á base de arogonite está ( parece-me) estar a dissolver-se ( no meu caso).
Pessoalmente, mas mas ainda é cedo no meu caso, não recomendo a arogonite tipo sugersize misturado com cimento mas isto dos salgados nem é sempre liniar. Dado que a mesma" aragonite sugarsize" se dissolve com o tempo, digo eu, comprometendo a integridade fisica do calhao em si  :Coradoeolhos:  .

Quanto ao cimento em si convem torna-lo "reefsafe" ou seja o cimento é muito alcalino o que em termos de pH podera ser uma grande dor de cabeça.
Quanto á escolha do cimento ( leia-se marca) em si o problema podera advir da composição do mesmo. Ou seja podera ser necessario passar, mais vezes de molho em agua doce, ate que a agua de lavagem nao sofra diferenças de pH, poderao surgir problemas inicias de diatomacias devido á presença de silicatos, etc.
E torna-lo "reef-safe" torna-se indispensavel quando se quer adicionar a um aqua com seres vivos. É de notar que dependendo das condições inicias, rocha viva versos artificial ate a artificial passar a " rocha viva" podera demorar algum tempo, meses ou anos ate.

Se é melhor para o ambiente/ gestão dos recursos naturais eu pensava que sim mas hoje, tenho algumas duvidas. Não me considero defensor nem de uma linha de pensamento ( contra) nem de outra ( a favor), nos dias de hoje. O que é presciso ter atenção/cuidado. A rocha artificial demora ate ter algumas das propriadades da rocha viva. Enquanto que a viva basta estar estabilizada/ curada.

Resumindo este bla, bla, bla todo o que é presciso é inventar, sempre que possivel com algum conhecimento que nos ajuda a ter um pouco do mar em casa.  :SbSourire21:  

Obrigado
Ze

----------


## Mauro Moreira

Ai pessoal fico muito feliz das minhas dicas ter ajudado voces, um abraço

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Conforme o prometido, aqui ficam as fotos da rocha já dentro do meu nano (estou a começar a montar agora!!). Cada rocha tem cerca de 40cm de comprimento, 30cm de largura e 8cm de expessura!!
Pesam cerca de 5Kg cada, são bastante porosas (mesmo muito) e parece-me ser um resultado final (da construção) muito acima do que estava á espera!!!
Aconselho vivamente!!

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Sim senhor!!!!!

Parabéns, tem muito bom aspecto   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Só um aparte, apenos acho que poderias te-las feito mais pequenas para o tamanho do teu aquario, mas de resto tá muito bom!!!!

Parabéns Tiago.

Grande abraço

Vitor Pestana

----------


## João Magano

Têm realmente muito bom aspecto, e concordo com o Vitor, ainda ha aí trabalho para o escopro e o martelo   :SbClown: .

Quanto a porosidade da rocha, acredito que sim, as rochas de cimento são bastante porosas, mas gostaria de alertar que a porosidade que interessa em termos anaerobicos não se vê, são buracos minusculos que permitem a inundação do interior da rocha, criando condições nesse ambiente pobre em oxigénio para o desenvolvimento das bacterias anaerobicas responsaveis pela transformação dos Nitratos em Nitrogenio.

 :Pracima:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> Sim senhor!!!!!
> 
> Parabéns, tem muito bom aspecto      
> 
> Só um aparte, apenos acho que poderias te-las feito mais pequenas para o tamanho do teu aquario, mas de resto tá muito bom!!!!
> 
> Parabéns Tiago.
> 
> Grande abraço
> ...


Boas,

Amigo Vitor, estas rochas não são para este nano!!  :Coradoeolhos:   Estão neste aquario só para ciclar (que será o meu futuro nano!!).
Passo a explicar: 
Este aqua tem 60x30x30cm e estou a começar com areia viva (9Kg),agua das TPAs do meu aquario principal, e será para levar as rochas mais pequenas provenientes do meu aquario actual. Digo isto porque tenho planos para meados de 2006 fazer um "pequeno" upgrade, do meu actual, para 700Lt.
Este pequeno, para já, serve para ciclar a rocha (que posteriormente passará para o grande) e tambem de aquario de quarentena (sem medicações).
Esclarecido?  :Coradoeolhos:   :Admirado:  
Aceitão-se sugestões para ambos os assuntos (rocha e nano).  :SbOk3:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> Têm realmente muito bom aspecto, e concordo com o Vitor, ainda ha aí trabalho para o escopro e o martelo  .
> 
> Quanto a porosidade da rocha, acredito que sim, as rochas de cimento são bastante porosas, mas gostaria de alertar que a porosidade que interessa em termos anaerobicos não se vê, são buracos minusculos que permitem a inundação do interior da rocha, criando condições nesse ambiente pobre em oxigénio para o desenvolvimento das bacterias anaerobicas responsaveis pela transformação dos Nitratos em Nitrogenio.


Boas,

Talvez as fotos não fossem as melhores, mas eu fiz um pequeno teste em que "regava" a rocha para ver se ensopava ou "escorria"... ...resultado?: "Ensopava"!!! Pensei, (e penso  :Admirado:  ) que é um bom sinal, ou seja, a agua atravessa toda a rocha (mas sem ser em demasia!! Não é nenhum passador!!  :SbLangue17:  ).
Acho que me consegui explicar, não?!!  :Admirado:  
De qualquer das maneiras, gostava de a mostrar a alguem aqui do forum para ter uma opinião mais "profissional", uma vez que por fotografia não se consegue ter a melhor visão (quem é que se quer a aventurar  :SbLunettesSourire:  !!).

Atentamente,

----------


## Mauro Moreira

Tiago suas rochas ficaram realmente muito boas ( dica :.caso queira esconder uma bomba e so fazer uma rocha oca e colocar a bomba dentro)  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Micael Alves

olá pessoal
então não deram mais novidades? como é que tem evoluido as rochas "caseiras" ?  :SbPoisson6:   :SbPoisson6:  
fiquem bem

----------


## Carlos Machado

Boa tarde a todos, 

tenho neste momento 3 rochas acabadinhas de fazer que ainda estão em fase de "limpeza".
Foram feitas seguindo a receita do seguinte site:

http://saltaquarium.about.com/gi/dyn...ementRock.html

Material usado:

25 Kgs de Casca de ostra - 10  (Zoo Galego - Merceana Alenquer)
5 Kgs de cimento branco - 5 (Aki)

Ainda tenho muita casca de ostra e algum cimento.
O objectivo é fazer bastantes kgs de rocha que tentarei colonizar.

Depois coloco fotos.

Um abraço

Carlos Machado

----------


## Marco Augusto

Ola a todos
Eu estou com uma duvida, quando o pessoal fala em "partes", qual é a dosagem de cada parte?

----------


## Carlos Machado

Boa tarde, 

a dosagem a usar em cada parte depende da quantidade de massa que pretendes fazer ou da quantidade de kg de rocha que queres fazer.

Eu neste momento tenho rochas feitas com:

- 25 copos de casca de ostra + 5 copos de cimento branco (5 partes de ostra + 1 parte de cimento)

- 20 copos de casca de ostra + 5 copos de cimento branco (4 partes de ostra + 1 parte de cimento)

-15 copos de casca de ostra + 5 copos de cimento branco (3 partes de ostra + 1 parte de cimento)

As que tem menos ostra parecem mais "bonitas" no entanto ainda não tenho conclusões que me levem a dizer quais ficaram melhores.

Ainda estão na fase de limpeza.

Um abraço a todos

Carlos Machado

----------


## Nelson Vargas

boas!!!
Carlos Machado nao podes por fotos das tuas rochas???

----------


## Carlos Machado

Boa noite, 

eu tiro fotos este fim de semana quando pedir uma máquina fotográfica melhor emprestada e estiver em casa de dia para terem mais luz.

Deixo-vos só uma como amostra tirada com a minha maquina que é fracota e com a luz da arrecadação que ainda é pior.



Um abraço

Carlos Machado

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Olá, boa tarde a todos... estava a pequisar na net e encontrei este site, que pode ser útil para fazer rocha... 

http://www.garf.org/

Só têm de navegar e pesquisar lá dentro, existem n dicas...   :Pracima:

----------


## Paulo Seidenstucker

Olá pessoal,

Tenho encontrado com frequência algumas rochas na praia nos dias de maré vazia, elas estão soltas e tem um boa aparência. Alguém saberia me dizer se poderia utilizar estes tipos de rochas no aquário? Se alguém já usou, qual foi o tratamento feito antes de coloca-las, pois todas que eu encontrei, possuem algumas algas e outros animais que não pretendo colocar no meu aquário.

Um abraço,

Paulo

----------


## Sérgio Paulo

> Olá pessoal,
> 
> Tenho encontrado com frequência algumas rochas na praia nos dias de maré vazia, elas estão soltas e tem um boa aparência. Alguém saberia me dizer se poderia utilizar estes tipos de rochas no aquário? Se alguém já usou, qual foi o tratamento feito antes de coloca-las, pois todas que eu encontrei, possuem algumas algas e outros animais que não pretendo colocar no meu aquário.
> 
> Um abraço,
> 
> Paulo


Bem como novato que sou e desconhecedor da matéria, quero deixar apenas um testemunho.
Curiosamente também pensei que as rochas da nossa costa poderiam ser uma boa fonte de receita para poupar dinheiro (alguns ) e daí que ao fazer mergulho lembrei-me de fazer um pequeno assalto à mão desarmada e apanhei meia dúzia de rocha com um aspecto impressionante, acontece que momentos mais tarde (+-15dias) tinha e ainda tenho o meu querido aquário com uns habitantes que por mim bem dispensava, (eram micro lapas), desde então passei de (pescador) a (pescado) e acontece que tal colheita tem feito com que passe pelo menos + 2 horas p/dia de volta do aquário à pesca de lapas que se têm desenvolvido com uma velocidade astronómica.
Aproveito para colocar a mesma questão: Serão ou não prejudiciais as rochas da nossa costa para os nossos aquários ? e que tipo de tratamento se lhes pode ser aplicado ?

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas,

Sergio Paulo, 
atenção que entre a "nossa costa" que tu referes e a que refere o Paulo Seidenstucker está um Oceano inteiro...

----------


## Sérgio Paulo

Olá João M Monteiro.

É claro que sim Sr. João Monteiro, e desde já peço desculpa pelo meu pequeno equívoco.
Só depois de fazer o comentário é que reparei que o nosso amigo Paulo Seidenstucker é da terra do calor e da nova Sagres.
Mas contudo gostaria de saber se tal facto que sucedeu comigo já tinha ou tem acontecido com mais algum membro.

Cumprimentos, Sérgio Paulo.

----------


## Paulo Seidenstucker

Pessoal,

Descobri hoje, ao fazer uma visita a loja mais antiga do ramo aqui em Salvador, que existe um tratamento para as rochas retiradas do mar, ao entrar na loja para algumas compras, me deparei com dois enormes tanques com água circulando constantemente, e sem nenhum odor característico, onde se encontravam as rochas vivas retiradas aqui mesmo. Falei com o proprietário, mas o pulo do gato ele não ensina, leva isso como segredo! tive que agradecer e ir embora. Qualquer novidade voltarei a escrever.

Um abraço a todos.

Paulo Seidenstucker

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

eu fiz, 4 copos por um de cimento branco.... ainda esta na fase de secagem.... alguem me sabe dizer se devia ter feito tipo 2 partes para 1 de cimento pra ficar com mais força!??!?! ou assim 4 por 1??? esta bom?

----------


## Carlos Machado

Olá Ricardo, 

eu fiz várias combinações (5-1, 4-1, 3-1) e as que gostei mais foram as de 3-1.
Todas elas ficaram boas mas as que levavam mais cimento ficavam com um aspecto mais compacto.

O importante é secarem bem e serem muito bem curadas.

Eu tenho perto de 30 kgs de rocha DIY e já está no aquário a colonizar.

Um abraço

Carlos Machado

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

> Olá Ricardo, 
> 
> eu fiz várias combinações (5-1, 4-1, 3-1) e as que gostei mais foram as de 3-1.
> Todas elas ficaram boas mas as que levavam mais cimento ficavam com um aspecto mais compacto.
> 
> O importante é secarem bem e serem muito bem curadas.
> 
> Eu tenho perto de 30 kgs de rocha DIY e já está no aquário a colonizar.
> 
> ...



Oi Carlos
Quanto tempo devem ficar a curar???

Abraço
Gustavo

----------


## João Alves

Boas Pessoal
Se fizermos rocha com areia da nossa costa misturada com conchas pequenas + cimento branco  :Coradoeolhos:  é perigoso para os nossos aquarios?

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Joao 
Nao é perigoso tens é que deixar corar em agua mais nada.

----------


## João Alves

Boas Marcos Cavaleiro
Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, já agora gostava de tirar mais uma duvida, se posso usar areia da nossa como areao?

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Sim podes nao tens problema nenhum mas quanto mais purosa ficar rocha melhor nao te esqueças disso.

----------


## João Alves

Boas Marcos Cavaleiro
Eu agora tava-me a referir mesmo ao areao do aquario se posso usar areia da nossa costa em vez de areia de coral?  :Whistle:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Poder podes mas a areia da nossa costa nao é muito calcaria por isso so areia da nossa costa nao aconcelho.

----------


## Carlos Machado

Boa tarde, 

eu aconselho 1 mês trocando a água sempre que possível mas sei que é dificil cumprir este prazo.

Eu, nas minhas últimas rochas, tive-as menos tempo a curar mas para compensar passei-as pela água corrente bastante tempo.

Cumprimentos

Carlos Machado

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Permitam-me uma sugestão, juntem vinagre à água de cura para acelerar, esta última, ou então limão...  :SbOk3:

----------


## Micael Alves

boas pessoal :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  
há novidades das rochas caseiras ou nem por isso???
já haverá algumas nos aquas?

----------


## Nuno Gregorio

Hummm, será que deu certo??? :Admirado:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> apos secar eu lavo em agua corrente por 2 dias ,e uso apos +- 2 meses a rocha ja no aquario ela esta totalmente colonizada.obs e mais ecologico que pegar rocha na natureza.


Li este post interessante, mas fiquei com dúvidas:

1- O jornal molhado e coberto com filme plástico fica no interior da massa, daí o buraco para retirar o jornal?

2- A lavagem da rocha é mesmo durante 48 horas?

3- Só se pode introduzir a rocha no aquário ao fim de 2 meses?

Obrigado.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, companheiros.

Recupero este tópico, porque estou a fazer rocha, utilizando cascas de ostra, areia de coral e cimento branco.
O meu primeiro DIY são duas rochas para camuflar as bombas de circulação.

Mas, depois de ler este tópico, ficaram-me algumas dúvidas que gostaria que me esclarecessem se possível.

A rocha, depois de seca, é mantida em água para "curar". Ora, essa "cura" refere-se ao facto da rocha adquirir mais rigidez e consistência para poder suportar o peso da RV ou para eliminar possíveis substâncias existentes no cimento branco e que possam contaminar a água do aquário?

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi jose
se nao estou em erro é porque o cimento branco vai aumentar o ph da agua e por isso se faz a cura antes de ir para o aqua,há que faça com vinagre para acelarar a cura.
ou pode-se fazer com um cimento proprio que nao nessesita de cura.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> oi jose
> se nao estou em erro é porque o cimento branco vai aumentar o ph da agua e por isso se faz a cura antes de ir para o aqua,há que faça com vinagre para acelarar a cura.
> ou pode-se fazer com um cimento proprio que nao nessesita de cura.


Boas, César.

Ao longo deste tópico escreveram-se várias coisas, mas o cimento branco era o mais indicado. Alguém chegou a referir cimento branco portland, mas isso é a marca de um cimento, pois segundo me informei junto do meu sogro, que tem um drogaria há muitos anos, o cimento branco é todo igual.

A minha pergunta deve-se ao facto de na minha experiência, após 24 horas de secagem, ainda notar que aos elementos da rocha não estavam bem ligados e esta não oferecia consistência na rigidez. Então, comecei a regá-la com água e de um dia para o outro a consistência e rigidez aumentaram de uma forma significativa. Aliás, este processo é utilizado nas lajes de betão que são regadas durante o processo de consistência do betão.

Mas, vou esperar por mais opiniões, pois este assunto ainda não está muito claro!

----------


## Carlos Machado

Boa tarde, 

eu fabriquei algumas das minhas rochas e deixei-as de molho durante quase 30 dias com trocas de água quase diárias. Nunca fiz testes por isso não sei se o PH foi baixando à medida que ia trocando a água. O que eu notei foi que a água onde as rochas se encontravam, se encontrava mas "áspera" no inicio do que ao fim dos 30 dias, mas não sei se seriam os vestígios do cimento branco.

Quando as coloquei no aquário, ainda não tinha vivos por isso o risco acho que era muito pequeno mas o que li na altura é que se já existissem vivos no aquário a cura tinha de ser muito bem feita. Eu por mim não arriscava.

Hoje em dia as rochas já se encontram bastante colonizadas e foram uma solução económica e divertida de montar o aquário (também faz parte do Hobby).

Abraço

Carlos Machado

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Carlos.

Eu também não quero arriscar. Só que ainda não sei, em concreto, se a "cura" serve para consolidar a rocha - pois noto que depois de molhadas várias vezes elas ficam mais duras e consistentes - se para estabilizar a eventual efluência no PH.

Já agora, alguém usa vinagre no processo de "cura" como refere o César?

----------

